# How do you remove green tint to aquarium water?



## cvillanueva21 (Mar 10, 2008)

How do you remove green tint to aquarium water?

I'm guessing the aquarium doesn't have enough filtration. What else can I do besides adding more filtration?


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

It probably is too much lighting: either sun light and/or tank light.
Black out the tank and do water changes and it will go away.


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

The green tint is an algae bloom. Its not harmful to fish but as you kill the algae by depriving them of light, the dead algae can cause problems so make sure to do plenty of water changes. And, when smellsfishy1 says black out the tank, you can't just turn off the lights if there is sunlight in the room. Basically, you need to block light from getting in the tank by covering it.

The problem will return again if you don't control the causes. Usually too much light as mentioned above but also too many nutrients. Over feeding and phosphates contribute to algae growth. Many folks that have the problem reoccur will often buy a UV sterilizer that kills algae. Another method would be to add live plants that take up nutrients so the algae can't compete.


----------



## Rockydog (Oct 21, 2007)

lotsofish said:


> The green tint is an algae bloom. Its not harmful to fish but as you kill the algae by depriving them of light, the dead algae can cause problems so make sure to do plenty of water changes. And, when smellsfishy1 says black out the tank, you can't just turn off the lights if there is sunlight in the room. Basically, you need to block light from getting in the tank by covering it.
> 
> The problem will return again if you don't control the causes. Usually too much light as mentioned above but also too many nutrients. Over feeding and phosphates contribute to algae growth. Many folks that have the problem reoccur will often buy a UV sterilizer that kills algae. Another method would be to add live plants that take up nutrients so the algae can't compete.


Best answer your gonna get :thumb:


----------

